# RIP... Klytie



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

We had to say good bye to our beloved rescue Shepherd "Klytie" this past week. Even with the other dogs here the house seems to echo. Klytie was adopted from a local shelter after being returned several times due to throwing up her dinner repeatedly and ruining the family's rugs. We found that she had MegaE, so we picked up our carpets, bought a big mop bucket, and were blessed with one of the most amazing shepherds I've lived with in 30 years. Klytie was an automatic detector dog... she knew if I had a migraine coming on, If Bev's sugar was low, if either of us were getting sick. She was a wonderful pet therapy dog, seeming to know what each patient needed from her. She was hearty right up til the hour of her passing, and went very quickly. My thanks to Dr. Kent Kay, DVM retired... for his immediate help and compassion, and to Dr Cannon and her staff. 

Someone threw away a jewel when they rejected her... my thanks for one of the best friends a person could have.... Jill & Bev
:gsdhead::rip::halogsd:


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

What a lovely post to Klyties memory. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Klytie sounds likes a wonderful dog. RIP. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

RIP Klytie. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a wonderful girl and very loyal.

RIP sweet Klytie.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Klytie.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. What a good girl she was!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Rip Klytie.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  She sounds like a really wonderful dog


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free sweet Klytie, run free. So sorry for the loss of your precious girl. :welcome:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss but heart warmed to hear her lovely story. You both were fortunate to have each other. RIP Klytie


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Klytie ..... sorry for your loss


----------



## LongRoofNut (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's amazing how these dogs can figure people out. I can no longer see my life without a GSD. My Wes died last Monday from IBD that we had been battling for awhile. He was my little man.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Klytie sounds amazing and very sweet. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Klytie,run free.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is a "club" that none of us want to belong to.

I know what you mean about your home feeling so empty, even with your other dogs. 
Sheilah


----------

